# Fanning an interest in Aikido.



## Misplaced Swordsman (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am rather new to the site and have already received wonderful advice from some of the more veteran members. Taking this advice to heart, I have taken an interest in Aikido and would like to hear the opinions and stories of others in their experiences and how it has effected their lives. I understand there is little or no striking involved and it consists mostly of joint locks. This, however, is the extent of my knowledge. I would like to ask those experienced practitioners as well as beginners in Aikido what the art is all about and what sort of physical and mental strengths it entails. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## K-man (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure that Aikido has changed my life, except that I have to get up at sparrow fart two mornings a week. 

But seriously, it has changed my martial art training. Aikido has helped me understand the soft side of my Goju Karate and it is an integral part of my Krav teaching. To say there is little or no striking depends on your teacher. We don't actually strike, but we include the strike in the training of most of the techniques. By including the atemi you find yourself at the correct distance to execute your technique. 

Certainly joint locks are very important, so too are the takedowns. But the most important part of all is the mental aspect. If you can master that you need very little physical effort.
:asian:


----------

